# Camelot theme Park



## urbexmodel

A little History

The park opened in 1983 and has been operating seasonally since then. The park is based on the story of 'Camelot, King Arthur and the Knights of the Round Table'. The local area was once covered by the largest lake in England Martin Mere
The theme park was purchased by Story Group, a construction company based in Carlisle and leased to Knight's Leisure who run the park. The site's future remains uncertain as the new owner is planning to redevelop the site. Current indications are that this will be a housing development.

After a very early start getting up at 3.30am arrived just as the sun was rising and had some well needed coffee. 





josting area by urbexmodel, on Flickr




mary rose by urbexmodel, on Flickr




The house of horrors by urbexmodel, on Flickr




rollercoaster the knightmare by urbexmodel, on Flickr




Huse of horrors by urbexmodel, on Flickr




Food court by urbexmodel, on Flickr




house of horrors by urbexmodel, on Flickr




IMG_0085 by urbexmodel, on Flickr




IMG_0140 by urbexmodel, on Flickr




abandoned theme park by urbexmodel, on Flickr




in the house of horrors by urbexmodel, on Flickr




house of horrors by urbexmodel, on Flickr


----------



## peterc4

hope to visit soon, nice set...


----------



## sonyes

Really enjoyed my 'splore here. Great pics


----------



## urbexmodel

thankyou time went quick was a fun place to explore


----------



## PaulPowers

Good stuff

It's a really unusual explore


----------



## ImmortalShadow

Great photos! I hope to get here sooner rather than later....


----------



## Mars Lander

Its a great place, at first it seems like it might be a bit blah but once you start looking around its a proper fun one this, thanks for sharing


----------



## Mickelmas

so so so wanna go here.

Great set of pics Katie and a bit of modelling thrown in too lol


----------



## flyboys90

Great photos


----------



## PROJ3CTM4YH3M

Nice work, cool little mooch this one


----------



## cliffc

Hi 

Nice Pics and that girl should be a model what a gorge body 

Cliff C


----------



## lingaz

great pics did'nt know it had closed down


----------



## UrbanX

Nice one! Welcome to the forum too, look forward to more of your finds!


----------



## TeeJF

Please DO NOT discuss security or access in the open forum or you may receive a ban.

Also, speaking personally, I don't think a "model" posing in 33% of your shots is particularly relevant for an urban exploration forum, pretty as she might be.


----------



## borntobemild

Interesting and unusual explore. Pictures look fine to me. Don't let any negative comments discourage you from posting again.


----------



## PaulPowers

TeeJF said:


> I don't think a "model" posing in 33% of your shots is particularly relevant for an urban exploration forum, pretty as she might be.


I don't agree, 99% of us take people shots and if I had a good looking lady with me on an explore I'd make sure she was in a few snaps


----------



## Lusker

Nice rack :0)


----------



## peterc4

> Also, speaking personally, I don't think a "model" posing in 33% of your shots is particularly relevant for an urban exploration forum, pretty as she might be.


----------



## woodland pixie

Great photos and location


----------



## urbexmodel

Thanks for all your comments


----------



## gervansimon

TeeJF said:


> Please DO NOT discuss security or access in the open forum or you may receive a ban.
> 
> Also, speaking personally, I don't think a "model" posing in 33% of your shots is particularly relevant for an urban exploration forum, pretty as she might be.


I agree, the pictures with 'boobs' thrown in should be elsewhere.


----------



## LENNY147

Good post


----------



## freemanmarc

Might have to pop in here myself. Its on the way to the mother in laws. Nice pics.


----------



## PaulPowers

It's being demolished so bits like the slides are now missing


----------



## ZombieNemesis

Great tphotos, I did't know it had closed, see Derelict Places is educational too


----------



## Steve7

cliffc said:


> Hi
> 
> Nice Pics and that girl should be a model what a gorge body
> 
> Cliff C



............same here.Very pretty.


----------



## Silas87

Great photo's


----------



## chazman

hi all,now this may seem strange and im not against you guys and gals who indulge in this past time,as some places interest me too.im a security dog handler and obviously have to look after certain places,many of which will allow permission tours but please please when you see the dog signs up and our vans on site,dont risk it.like i say,some places will gladly show you around,just ask.sometimes theres no need for conflict and the bad name that you and i get.obviously i wasnt involved in camelot as if there were any secca it must have been crap given the number of posts on here!


----------



## PaulPowers

There was one man and a dog walking about when I last went and his high vis made him easy to avoid


----------



## krela

chazman said:


> hi all,now this may seem strange and im not against you guys and gals who indulge in this past time,as some places interest me too.im a security dog handler and obviously have to look after certain places,many of which will allow permission tours but please please when you see the dog signs up and our vans on site,dont risk it.like i say,some places will gladly show you around,just ask.sometimes theres no need for conflict and the bad name that you and i get.obviously i wasnt involved in camelot as if there were any secca it must have been crap given the number of posts on here!



My ten+ years of experience tells me hardly any places will allow permission visits, and many of us have been around sites where there are security signs up hundreds and hundreds of times without problem, that's part of the deal. Most sites I know that have dog signs aren't even patrolled by humans let alone dogs. We don't get the bad name with secca, it's over-aggressive secca who don't know the law or try and bully their way through that get a bad name.

If you think it's a risk being around security dogs then the security industry needs to revist the laws surrounding guard dogs and what they're allowed to do, and increase their training accordingly. As the ONLY time a guard dog should be used in a threatening manner is if it's handler has a reasonable cause to feel he is at a direct physical risk, and us being the nice people we are don't threaten security, we understand you've got a job to do and if caught we let you do it.


----------



## chazman

alas its all about legal redtape nowadays.theres been places that during the day have a caretaker whos ok to show people around and allow pics.i know im never going to be popular on here as there are some real divs in the secca business but im a fair man who hasnt got an attitude just because i have got a license that anyone really can get,but the dogwork is alot different.yes we have own insurances and monthly training.also now that some of the high profile places ive done in the past have been either redeveloped or gone i can put pics on here of places not covered before.just got to be careful and check any old confidentiality paperwork,but im sure some site pics will be an eyeopener as to what really went on there.take care


----------



## chazman

also like to point out that i have no problem with any of you genuine folk,its the mindless scum chavs that trash stuff and spoil things and affect whats left on a site.and those divs certainly aint people who post on here


----------



## bradleigh1977

great pictures, but i sort of got distracted by the pictures of you! You have a great chesticles!


----------



## krela

Christ, what a load of sexist shite. Chesticles? Really?? How old are you guys?!


----------

